

Start-up working on organizing biological information - mkag

Our startup, built on Rails, is working at the intersection of biomedical research and search, with the ultimate goal of organizing biomedical information.  We're looking for great hackers to join us.<p>We've built a web platform  that is meant to help scientists find each other, share information, and search the literature.  This is meant as a spring
board for organizing the world's biological information.  We've received funding from a cofounder of PayPal and people from Google and Amazon.  We're looking to work with people who want to solve interesting engineering and algorithmic problems that are fundamental to the way biomedical research is done.  Anyone interested should get in touch:
mark.kaganovich@gmail.com. 
We're based in Palo Alto, CA.
======
pixcavator
Sounds interesting. Is image analysis/search a part of the plan? (Just
curious, I don't need a job.)

------
falsestprophet
I sent you an email.

